# 30% off coupon code still valid at SuperiorPeptide



## johnjuanb1 (Jul 18, 2014)

*Hey guys, 

We still have 30% off coupons left over from our World Cup Sale. 
All of the 50% and 40% have been used. 

For 30% off your order, please cliick on my signature banner and enter 30OFF250USE at check out.*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you to the 150 people who have used as recently 

30OFF250USE 

Buy Peptides | Research Chemicals | Research Liquids | Superior Peptide


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jul 20, 2014)

There are still 30% coupons left


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 21, 2014)

Some guy on another forum just gave us this review...

''20mg/day of GW1516 my buddy and I are both dropping body fat.  

Clen is dosed strong 

Prami is keeping away all gyno

Viagra and Cialis puts me at my full potential

Exemestane keeping all estrogenic side effects away--- if you're still using adex you need to get serious. 

Superior products are seriously great.  Sending tons of people to the site for their research needs.''


Guys all those products are included in the 30% off promo.

30OFF250USE 

Buy Peptides | Research Chemicals | Research Liquids | Superior Peptide


----------

